# Singles Newbie Thread, post here to get started - where are the previous parts?



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Sharry,

As the subject heading says, do you know where the previous parts to the above thread are? I want to look up info from some of my previous posts, and they seem to have disappeared. Not available when I look through my own posts either.

Is it possible to re-instate the previous parts (as locked threads if you prefer) or have you deleted them?

Thanks


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Sharry (or whoever is moderating this section),
Please can you reply to this thread?
Many thanks


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

To be honest I can't find them either.


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry I don't understand what you mean. Have you not moved them then?
If they've just disappeared, as moderator, can you please find out what has happened to those threads?
Thanks


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

I did not remove them.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

The title is different http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=297535.0#lastPost


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Sharry, but that's not the right one.
I see you started part 15 of the Single Newbie Thread on 07/07/16. Are you sure you didn't do anything to part 14?


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sharry? Please can you reply?


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,

I have re-instated your Part 4 thread. I'm not sure why it disappeared, sometimes there is a glitch in the system. It can be found here :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=313128.720

Bundles
Site Management


----------



## Rosalind73 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Bundles,

Thanks for doing that - much appreciated. There was lots of handy info within the thread, so I'm glad we have it back.

Rosalind


----------

